# Cherub £645 + £30 P&P



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Heavenly---Cherub.html

Just for Forum members, a brand new Fracino Cherub delivered to your door for just £630 all in!! Come and grab yourselves a bargain....!

Let me know if you are interested....

Andy


----------

